
PHP form to email explained - antora
http://www.html-form-guide.com/email-form/php-form-to-email.html
======
Piskvorrr
It is 2017. Do not use mail() directly unless you _completely_ understand how
it works and its pitfalls (here, at least 2 vectors remain unsanitized).

Instead, go for e.g. PhpMailer: it is a self-contained library which offers a
significantly saner and safer interface for sending e--mails, while retaining
all the flexibility. (Also, it is 2017: when you try sending HTML e-mails with
mail() directly, your experience will be PAINFUL. Again, a library such as
PhpMailer saves you from reinventing a 20-year-old wheel.) The amount of time
I have personally saved by _not_ touching mail() would be several man-months.

------
tradersam
This was awesome, thank you.

